

The Scientific Quest to Prove Bisexuality Exists - dfine
http://nytimes.com/2014/03/23/magazine/the-scientific-quest-to-prove-bisexuality-exists.html

======
gmays
"There’s this idea, especially among gay men, that guys who say they’re
bisexual are lying, on their way to being gay, or just kind of unserious and
unfocused."

I found that kind of funny. Bisexuals are the wantrepreneurs of the gay world.

